

How to build DRM you can trust - ezyang
http://blog.ezyang.com/2012/02/how-to-build-drm-you-can-trust/

======
wmf
Do you need everything to be PCC or can you use a secure kernel that supports
confinement (e.g. EROS, L4sec) and then run whatever you want inside that?

~~~
ezyang
Confinement would certainly be one way of getting "theorems for free" about
untrusted code. But it doesn't work for all types of things you might want to
prove.

